# A beautiful 16 year old girl...  C&C please...



## michael9000000 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your thoughts?


----------



## Deeger (Nov 19, 2012)

It's a portrait. What sort of feedback are you looking for?


----------



## amolitor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice looking girl. Well done, generally.

Looks like you filled with on camera flash, which looks fine in this case except that the catchlight in her eyes is dead center, producing a slightly creepy look. Also, her teeth appear a hair yellow.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2012)

the sky looks a little blown out, im guessing it was bright out. its almost overexposed  her face.  would like to see the same picture, but stopped down a hair more. or, the bright sky selected and fixed.  lightroom or photoshop? overall, a good shot.  that blinding sky is just a tad distracting.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe b/w over the color?

I'm not fond of the blown out sky splitting through her head.  Just a nit with me though.

Jacket could have used some attention too.

lighting somewhat flat too.

just some random thoughts...

then again... Did you hit your mark?


----------



## michael9000000 (Nov 19, 2012)

Deeger said:


> It's a portrait. What sort of feedback are you looking for?



Constructive criticism, recommended improvement, technique suggestions...  The usual stuff...


----------



## Tee (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree about the catchlights.  Too dead center.  Also, consider cloning out the whisp of hair coming down her nose and some teeth whitening.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the hair being so backlit.

Her expression makes me think if you gave her a couple fangs, she'd be a vampiress.  It appears she's eying my jugular.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a pretty good shot. I like your skin here. Ditto about the catchlights. I don't mind a blown out sky, but when it is uneven like this it is distracting. You can fix that in PS with some cloning. I like the backlighting in the hair. It adds alot of softness here.   P.S. Quit smoking, it will kill you. Love, your nurse.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2012)

Her expression seems a bit forced or tense. I thought the background was a bit blown out, and it did affect her hair at the top...there was some light that came flooding around her head and caused the top parts of her hair to be very bright. I pulled the original into PS and rotated it 2.5 degrees Clockwise, and cropped, then converted to B&W, and boosted the contrast a bit and got this look. I thought that the background was still too dominant...still too bright, so I did a quick burn-in on the background and a bit on her hair to see if it'd look better a bit darker. NOT really a great job, but wanted to see if burning down the highlights might change the tenor of the shot, which I think it kinda does.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 19, 2012)

Tee said:


> Too dead center.



so sick of this BS.


----------



## Tee (Nov 20, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Too dead center.
> ...



Sorry man.  Just my opinion.  In this instance the catch lights are not appealing.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 20, 2012)

Deeger said:


> It's a portrait. What sort of feedback are you looking for?


Its a photography form, what kind of c+c do you think is required. Why don't you read c+c given and add if you have anything to add, which I very much doubt with the attitude of this post, after only an enormous 12 posts since you started


----------



## ginoo (Nov 20, 2012)

haha i gave her multicolored teeth 

*OP:  When someone gives permission in their profile to edit their images, it is with the intent that people will offer suggestions on how to improve the photo.  It does NOT give you license to make rude, offensive or otherwise inappropriate edits.  I trust this will NOT happen again!*


----------



## unpopular (Nov 20, 2012)

Tee said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...



I can agree with you there, but the centering thing - it's becoming contrived.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 20, 2012)

Amusingly, I *think* that Tee was complaining, as I was, that the catchlights are too dead center in the eye.

This was interpreted, I think, as a complaint that the subject was too dead center in the frame. So, I'm pretty sure we have people arguing past one another, here.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2012)

The girl is pretty much the whole frame,  so there really isnt an issue of her being centered or not. Unless someone was referring to the angle she was at.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 20, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Amusingly, I *think* that Tee was complaining, as I was, that the catchlights are too dead center in the eye.
> 
> This was interpreted, I think, as a complaint that the subject was too dead center in the frame. So, I'm pretty sure we have people arguing past one another, here.



OHHHHHHH!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 20, 2012)

You might consider a bit more contrast or color saturation.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 20, 2012)

ginoo said:


> haha i gave her multicolored teeth
> 
> View attachment 26260





I have to say ginoo, you are a real piece of work.   You do not allow anyone to edit your photos but you feel it's perfectly fine to defile someone else's ?

 What are you, 12 ?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> Nice looking girl. Well done, generally.
> 
> Looks like you filled with on camera flash, which looks fine in this case except that the catchlight in her eyes is dead center, producing a slightly creepy look. Also, her teeth appear a hair yellow.



I have never seen perfect white teeth unless you are vain and pay thousands to have them whitened


----------



## michael9000000 (Nov 20, 2012)

ginoo said:


> haha i gave her multicolored teeth
> 
> View attachment 26260



Yup...  You colored her teeth...  Haha...  I've seen your posts...  That's apparently the full extent of your talent...  Perhaps you'd like to make it okay to edit your photos?


----------



## ginoo (Nov 20, 2012)

haha i was just joking, didn't mean to cause any harm! if you saw  the photo before it was deleted, i adjusted stuff quite a bit. the teeth were just a joke lol


----------



## ginoo (Nov 20, 2012)

> ... Perhaps you'd like to make it okay to edit your photos?





> You do not allow anyone to edit your photos but you feel it's perfectly fine to defile someone else's ?
> 
> What are you, 12 ?



feel free to edit my photos!! lol i actually just did a photoshoot with some younger girls


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2012)

ginoo said:


> *haha* i was just joking, didn't mean to cause any harm! if you saw in the photo before it was deleted, i adjusted the photo quite a bit. the teeth were just a joke* lol*



"haha", "lol"  Now that's what I call a heart-felt and sincere apology!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2012)

ginoo said:


> feel free to edit my photos!!


*If you wish to allow people to edit your photos, please change the 'Edit' permission in your profile.  *


----------



## ginoo (Nov 20, 2012)

you got it babe !


----------



## michael9000000 (Nov 20, 2012)

ginoo said:


> > ... Perhaps you'd like to make it okay to edit your photos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's not much I could do with these photos unless I had the RAW files...

The girl's expression on photo 1 is nice, but you've cut out way too much of her, and far too much negative space that adds nothing at all to the photo.

Photo #2 seems dull...  The focus and exposure is good, but the expression does nothing...  The phantom hand is awkward and the hairband on the wrist is a distraction...  The photo lacks contrast and sharpness overall (especially when you look at hair)...  

Photo #3 has the most potential, but still some big problems...  The model's face and hair are really nice, but her chest is so blown out that it clashes with the rest of the photo...  I wouldn't even call this a black and white conversion...  It's more like blown out and gray.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh please.  Perhaps Ginoo is tactless and disrespectfull, but these images are better than average and on an order of magnitude better than anything I've seen from you. I think you critique is given more from you anal region than anything genuine or objective!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 21, 2012)

A little warmer would be good.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep, pretty girl. But why just one shot?

Thanks!


----------



## Pallycow (Nov 21, 2012)

bored, thought I'd play.

figured overcast sky better than bright white sky, gave her a cheesy clone haircut at top...lol, fixed eyes, teeth, and contrast, put eyes on rot's and adjusted levels a tad.

other than the funny bowl shape haircut I gave her, I kinda like it, less bright/foggy..not really my thing.  oh, also ran portraiture plugin on her as well.


----------



## michael9000000 (Nov 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Oh please.  Perhaps Ginoo is tactless and disrespectfull, but these images are better than average and on an order of magnitude better than anything I've seen from you. I think you critique is given more from you anal region than anything genuine or objective!



You can believe what you want...  My critique was genuine...  You're entitled to disagree with me...  I'm not going to discuss your anal region, because that would be tactless and disrespectful...  Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## michael9000000 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ilovemycam said:


> Yep, pretty girl. But why just one shot?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!  I posted another photo in a completely different thread.  Look for another titled "Same shoot, same girl, different setting..."


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 21, 2012)

*Once again:  The permission given in poster's profiles indicating that it is acceptable to edit images DOES NOT MEAN that you can do whatever you want to them.  That permission is to allow people to demonstrate suggestions and ideas with respect to valid critique. *


----------



## tirediron (Nov 21, 2012)

*This thread is done.  OP, feel free to start a new thread if you feel that you have not received sufficient critique, however for some reason a simple C&C thread has apparently gone off the rails.*


----------

